# MF 203



## howie2 (9 mo ago)

I'm new to this Forum. I'm in the process of refurbishing an MF 203 Industrial Tractor and need some help. I purchased all the manuals I could find about it and have been doing fairly well so far. My major question is about transmission main shaft end play. I have more than 100 thousands. The forward thrust washer is 105 thousands and the rear thrust washer with oil trough looks fine too. I can't find anything that looks worn. I live in Northern California and there are not many people that work on MF tractors. I have over 60 years experience working on equipment. But not small tractors. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I don't see or work on many industrial tractors, but isn't the 203 similar to a 135 or 235 chassis? What transmission does your tractor have? AGCO parts list shows two or three possible options, but Tractor Data shows only a six speed for the 203.


----------



## howie2 (9 mo ago)

Thanks Fedup for the comeback. It's a 6 speed duel clutch manual shutttle. Yes it's similar to the 35 and 135.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

To the best of my knowledge that's a simple sliding gear transmission, mainly consisting of ball bearings, snap rings and spacers. The main shaft I see listed has no shims or thrust washers that might affect end play. I'm wondering what exactly are you seeing that concerns you, and just how far down have you taken it to arrive at this conclusion?


----------



## howie2 (9 mo ago)

I have completely disassembled, replaced bearings, gaskets and seals cleaned and inspected and replaced any worn parts. The only part I replaced was the reverse gear shaft. I did not check the end play before I disassembled, my bad. The end play will almost let the shift collar retainer pins fall out plus it lets the input and output shaft separate at the bearing. I can order another front thrust washer up to 105 thousands but I don't know which way to adjust the end play. Should I move the front main input shaft forward or both clutch input shafts forward. Don't know where to get a rear thrust washer to add other than make one. Thanks again for the come back.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Sorry but I'm still not sure I'm looking at the right diagrams. I see a thrust washer for manual shuttle transmission listed as 198224M1 @.109 - .112. That looks to be in the area you may be working. Am I close?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm looking at AGCO parts list. Shows parts manual 651104 page 204 manual shuttle transmission for 203


----------



## howie2 (9 mo ago)

Thanks again. I'll go to the shop tomorrow and get the parts manual with the numbers. I'll relay in the morning. Talk to you then.


----------



## Mrsig (Jun 6, 2021)

and enjoy the forum!


----------



## howie2 (9 mo ago)

Fedup said:


> I'm looking at AGCO parts list. Shows parts manual 651104 page 204 manual shuttle transmission for 203


I'm looking at 1st print mf 200 series tractor parts manual. The thrust washer starts at 189901m2 through 194228m1 which is .109 to .112". The other thrust washer which has a oil trough attached is #193296m92. The repair manual also states not to use more than one thrust washer in the forward position. My Delima is that I can't determine how to remove the end play to have .010" to.020" gap remaining. Or will work with that much gap? I also have checked to see if there might be something I left out. There's really nothing that can be left out except the thrust washer. I don't have much hair left now and surely don't need to pull any more out. Thanks for your time.


----------



## howie2 (9 mo ago)

Mrsig said:


> and enjoy the forum!


Thanks for the Welcome. I think I will.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

howie2 said:


> I'm looking at 1st print mf 200 series tractor parts manual. The thrust washer starts at 189901m2 through 194228m1 which is .109 to .112". The other thrust washer which has a oil trough attached is #193296m92. The repair manual also states not to use more than one thrust washer in the forward position. My Delima is that I can't determine how to remove the end play to have .010" to.020" gap remaining. Or will work with that much gap? I also have checked to see if there might be something I left out. There's really nothing that can be left out except the thrust washer. I don't have much hair left now and surely don't need to pull any more out. Thanks for your time.


I think we're on the same page. (pardon the pun) So you have actually installed the thickest washer available and still have too much end play, or you have calculated that's where you will be once you have said washer installed? Honestly, I'm having a hard time envisioning .020 being too much. I'm guessing you probably have that much or more in wear between the fork and shift collar contact surfaces. Are you seeing a spec somewhere in your reference material that says it should less? 

It looks like the thrust washer in question rides between a 22 tooth reverse pinion gear and the back side of the PTO drive pinion. (using the parts list text)
With all that assembled and in the case, where exactly are you measuring the end play that concerns you? With the main shaft at the rear, the shuttle input shaft, or both?


----------



## howie2 (9 mo ago)

I'm measuring right next to the thrust washer, which came with and is the thickest one, on the forward side. The service manual states to measure at the forward end of the input shaft. I can pull the input shaft forward by hand and insert .110" feeler gauge with the transmission installed to engine with the clutch left out. Do you think I could order another thrust washer the proper thickness to measure correctly and install them together? Is it possible that the have two input shafts for this trany? Or just run it the way it is? Thanks again for the input.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Granted, .110 is probably more than it should be. I think .020 (if that's what you had) would be good enough. 

I'm still confused as to what is actually being measured. It looks to me the thrust washer, as I mentioned earlier, is between the reverse gear and the PTO pinion shaft. The thickness of that washer determines how far forward that gear can travel, but does it also limit forward movement of the shuttle input shaft? Does that shaft move forward and back much? Are we talking end play in the shaft or movement of the gear on the shaft? 

So you have already assembled the transmission, connected it to the engine, and just now come to this "excessive end play" condition?


----------



## howie2 (9 mo ago)

I went down this morning and removed the transmission and mounted a dial indicator on the input shaft. I have .083". The reverse and direct pinion gears both move with the input shaft. The PTO drive pinion assembly doesn't move with them. The thrust washer mics at .105". If I ordered #189901m2 .059" to .062" Thrust washer and installed it with the existing thrust washer do you think that would work? That's my plan beings all the gears are square cut with no thrust from torque? Thanks again Fedup Happy Easter.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

While it may seem a little unorthodox, I do think that would reduce the end play you'r concerned with, and thus keep the two shuttle gears snugged up closer the center hub portion of the input shaft. 

However, I still wonder where the extra movement in that shaft comes from. The PTO pinion shaft is pretty well assured to be in the same spot as always, so the extra room would have to come from the rear. You're sure you have all the parts in place on the main shaft. The rear bearing on the main shaft is fitted properly in the bore, and whatever locates it is correct and in place? It still seems to me if the shuttle shaft assembly isn't somehow worn down enough to allow the extra movement, then the assembly in the rear must be be too far back. Or else it's been that way for years.


----------



## howie2 (9 mo ago)

The spacer with trough will only fit one way and the rear bearing only goes one way. The rear main shaft front bearing rides against the trough spacer and can't move either. I took the transmission apart again and checked all the movement places I could see and can't for the life of me see anything wrong. You could be right in that it could have come to me that way. Maybe the best thing to do is leave it the way it is. I just wanted it to be spec at .010" to .020" . I live on the west coast and there are very few to none MF dealers around. I have people in Texas and Arkansas where there are many dealers. Maybe they can help. Thanks again!


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Honestly, if that's the case, and you're sure there's no issue on the back side, the second thrust washer really can't hurt anything and it will tighten up the gear cluster, so why not?


----------



## howie2 (9 mo ago)

My thoughts exactly. Now all I have to do is find the thrust washer. Been working on this thing for about a year now and need it finished. Finding parts is a real challange. I really do appreciate your input, especially sense you didn't have hands on. Have a great rest of your weekned. Thanks!!


----------

